
GoJS: Interactive Diagrams for the Web - luu
http://gojs.net/latest/index.html
======
voltagex_
>Internal use from $1350 / developer

>OEM (external) use from $2995 / developer

I'm out of the loop - is that kind of pricing normal?

~~~
CmonDev
Depends on the price of developer's time and their expertise. Seems like
higher level D3: [http://d3js.org](http://d3js.org).

------
felipesabino
I like the idea of being able to express diagrams with a "text notation"
because it makes it really easy to use these diagrams in documentation or
documents with the plus of being able to store then (with code?) in a source
control environment.

But this imperative approach tights everything together with the language and
then the graph engine is not just a tool, is a lib that you have to
incorporate in your system. Based on that I like the declarative approach used
by js-sequence-diagrams [1] and flowchart.js [2] much more, it gives you the
freedom to use the syntax instead of the code...

js-sequence-diagrams goes even further and creates a svg that has the source
it used to generate the image embedded in the markup, so you can aways look
the image and go back to add/remove details from your diagram, which is pretty
awesome for using in a constantly evolving documentation.

[1] [https://github.com/bramp/js-sequence-
diagrams](https://github.com/bramp/js-sequence-diagrams)

[2]
[http://adrai.github.io/flowchart.js/](http://adrai.github.io/flowchart.js/)

------
Loic
Another diagramming library of interest is JointJS[0]. I played just a bit
with it to keep it bookmarked as "should validate it for later". The core of
the lib is under the Mozilla Public License, which is nice.

[0] [http://jointjs.com/](http://jointjs.com/)

------
querious
This is pretty incredible work. There are SO many modules and they all seem to
work very robustly and cleanly. Very impressed.

~~~
wehaveaname
You would love d3.js then.

------
amelius
Anybody aware of general graph drawing algorithms that are optimal in one
sense or the other? Like minimal number of edge-crossings, minimual number of
edge-bends, or minimal length of edges, or a combination thereof.

Preferably in JS of course :)

~~~
zevyoura
Holten's hierarchical edge bundling is probably something you would be
interested in; this article presents a good description:
[https://seeingcomplexity.wordpress.com/2011/02/05/hierarchic...](https://seeingcomplexity.wordpress.com/2011/02/05/hierarchical-
edge-bundles/)

------
mwagstaff
Looks nice. I also recommend taking a look at
[http://visjs.org](http://visjs.org) (no affiliation, other than a happy
user).

~~~
placebo
yes, I've used visjs to do some cool stuff but haven't known about GoJS until
now. Very impressive. In fact, I'm constantly amazed at the growing number and
power of JS libraries in just about every programming domain, data
visualisation being just one example.

------
jgrowl
Cool! I was looking for an easy way to create a sequence diagram just
yesterday, but I did not see anything I was happy with. I will have to give
this a shot.

~~~
metatation
You may also want to check out [https://www.draw.io/](https://www.draw.io/)

I'm not affiliated, but have used it many times.

------
wehaveaname
Not to be negative but what does this provides over d3.js?

~~~
crisnoble
At a first pass I assumed it would be easier to just "get going", but after
reading the tutorial it seems there is still a lot of initial legwork to be
done to get a decent chart going:
[http://www.gojs.net/latest/learn/index.html](http://www.gojs.net/latest/learn/index.html)

------
vdm
See also [https://github.com/the-grid/the-graph](https://github.com/the-
grid/the-graph) from noflo

------
username3
Did you get paid to post this? We don't usually get commercial JS libraries on
the front page.

------
junto
Not to discredit the authors but this reminded me of image maps. Flashback to
the early 90's!

------
fiatjaf
Nothing that you can't do with GraphViz.

------
voltagex_
OT: wehaveaname below - you're autoflagged/dead for being a new account
logging in over Tor. Just thought you should know.

~~~
wehaveaname
Thanks for the heads up, it is understandable why that why Hackernews would
take such measures but I really hope that the autoflag is a temporary solution
until a person reviews my comments.

~~~
dang
That's exactly right. Once a moderator sees the comments, we unkill them and
mark your account legit so future comments will be fine. In the future, you
(or anyone) can always speed that up by emailing us a link at
hn@ycombinator.com.

Comments posted from Tor IPs by new accounts are put under moderation because
of past abuse by trolls. Sorry for the inconvenience. We have a plan to turn
the review process over to the community, which should ease the problem
considerably, but I don't know yet when we'll get to it.

